# tomato & cucumber salad, cole slaw.



## aesthete (Mar 9, 2007)

OK, I'm going to make a tomato and cucumber salad, and a cole slaw later tonight for my fish fry tomorrow. I've never done either before (i made a vinegar red slaw once, and cucumber salad, but never these)

Here are my plans. any suggestions are welcome, cuz i'm new at this.

Cucumber & Tomato Salad

6 diced roma tomatoes
2 very thinly sliced cucumbers
4 tbsp white vinegar (should i use apple cider instead?)
2 tbsp EV olive oil
salt + pepper to taste

Cole Slaw

1 head cabbage, shredded
1/2 cup shredded RED cabbage
1/4 cup shredded carrots
1/2 finely chopped white onion
3/4 cup mayo (I'll be using Dukes)
a bunch of black pepper
1 tsp dry mustard
few dashes of celery salt
1/4 cup white vinegar
1/4 cup canola oil


----------



## StirBlue (Mar 9, 2007)

Cucumber & Tomato Salad

6 diced roma tomatoes
2 very thinly sliced cucumbers
4 tbsp white vinegar (should i use apple cider instead?)
2 tbsp EV olive oil
salt + pepper to taste

For this recipe, I would suggest that you dice the cucumber instead of slicing so that it will mix evenly.  For color presentation, I would stick to white vinegar.  You may also want to discard the tomato seeds, membrane & juice. 

Cole Slaw

1 head cabbage, shredded
1/2 cup shredded RED cabbage
1/4 cup shredded carrots
1/2 finely chopped white onion
3/4 cup mayo (I'll be using Dukes)
a bunch of black pepper
1 tsp dry mustard
few dashes of celery salt
1/4 cup white vinegar
1/4 cup canola oil

Mix the mayo, black pepper, mustard, celery salt, vinegar & oil.  1/4 cup of the white onion will be more than enough.  It depends on where you live as to how small you cut your cabbage.  Here in IL it is cut very small.  Other places, it may be almost leafy.  

Your recipes are making me hungry.  I think I'll add a few things to my grocery list.


----------

